# Calvinism: False Doctrines of the "Pope" of Geneva



## D. Paul (Dec 7, 2004)

Gentlemen, I am aware of the misrepresentations of Calvin's theology but this blew me away! 
http://www.biblelife.org/calvinism.htm

If anyone has the time, what are some of the inconsistencies here?


----------



## john_Mark (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, the first thing that stands out to me is that there are no citations. How can one validate any of the author's assertions? 

Also, seem to be many red-herrings too. For example, "Calvin forced the citizens of Geneva to attend church services under a heavy threat of punishment. Since Calvinism falsely teaches that God forces the elect to believe, it is no wonder that Calvin thought he could also force the citizens of Geneva to all become the elect."

Not to mention a misrepresentation of Calvinism itself. Why don't any of these people even mention Gottschalk or try and show the Cannons of Dordt to be false? Or exegete scripture? We could find out this guys theology and find out who taught it early on and lay the same type of claims against his doctrines. Sheesh!


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 12, 2004)

to him and dave hunt for such lies and distortions.
this really burns me up.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 19, 2004)

Dave Hunt isn't even worth mentioning in a serious context. Ever. His revision of "What Love Is This?" has some serious undermining of orthodox Christianity in it, and even includes "scholarship" from anti-Trinitarian Yahwehist cults in an attempt to dis-prove the Bible (calvinism).


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Dave Hunt isn't even worth mentioning in a serious context. Ever. His revision of "What Love Is This?" has some serious undermining of orthodox Christianity in it, and even includes "scholarship" from anti-Trinitarian Yahwehist cults in an attempt to dis-prove the Bible (calvinism).




Yes but the author of this website gets his information from Dave Hunt 
ps check out dipsensational thread hunt and lahaye


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 2, 2005)

How dare God and John Calvin thrawt my inviolable free will?!?!?!?!?!??!?!

"Let God, be God!" -Martin Luther


----------



## AnonymousRex (Jan 3, 2005)

Notice the title of the website: "biblelife".org. This means that whoever wrote this article probably goes to a "Bible" church wherein those who are members have a superior standing with God by virtue of their obedience to God's law (as they interpret it). In other words, the author is most likely a legalist. Pay no attention to his fantastical drivel.

AnonRex


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 19, 2005)

I really don't understand why the Body of Christ would _demand_ a smaller "god" than the One in the Bible...? 

If He were a deer, they would wan't to lop off one of His antlers and bust one of His legs before they were able to worship Him.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> I really don't understand why the Body of Christ would _demand_ a smaller "god" than the One in the Bible...?
> 
> If He were a deer, they would wan't to lop off one of His antlers and bust one of His legs before they were able to worship Him.



This is one of the greatest statements I have ever read.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 14, 2005)

I am working my way through Calvin Institutes. I went through the sections on Providence and Freewill. Initially I read an abridged version of the work which was pitiful.

Anyway upon moving through Providence and Freewill. One cannot help but be Afraid of God, therefore beseech Him for Mercy and cling to Christ like a floatation device in a storm.

And the above reason is exactly why Calvinism is rejected. The American culture is Rights based, coming out of the ENlightenment period of man and natural rights of man. The Bible and God is mercy based, with God exercizing His mercy to whomever He pleases.

The only reason I fault our Armenian brothers for, is not having good Pastoral leadership which will differentiate between the Gospel and accepted philosophies of a culture, because the Gospel at times do become conformed to the accepted philosophies of a culture.

For some strange reason, while I was listening to Christian Radio, God made me attracted to the expositional style of R.C Sproul. And it is from R.C Sproul's quoting of St. Augustine and Calvin that I began to read such, and there began my acknowledgement of the True Gospel.

Many of our Armenian brothers are not so fortunate. Those teachers whom they are attracted to, do not feed them the right food, hence their stubborness in the erroneous doctrines.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AnonymousRex_
> Notice the title of the website: "biblelife".org. This means that whoever wrote this article probably goes to a "Bible" church wherein those who are members have a superior standing with God by virtue of their obedience to God's law (as they interpret it). In other words, the author is most likely a legalist. Pay no attention to his fantastical drivel.
> 
> AnonRex



ah-hemmm....not all Bible churches are like that. Some are extremely Reformed such as mountzion.org and our own CBC....


----------



## CalsFarmer (Feb 14, 2005)

I checked out the web link. Although the authors (?) of the website use literature by Hunt and LaHaye I seriously doubt that this site is of any mainline denomination. The rantings and ravings sound like something out of the Church Of Christ or Jehovahs Witnesses. My guess is that this couple left one of those churches ans have gone out on their own.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 14, 2005)

actually the fines for missing worship services is one of the few facts the author got right.

http://www.ccel.org/s/schaff/hcc8/htm/iv.xiii.x.htm#_fnf1
see footnote 1, schaff obviously doesn't like Calvin, but the fine for skipping Church is general knowledge and is something Calvin inherited therefore not thought up on his own but rather part of the spirit of the age.

The whole theocracy claim ought to have been discredited with Farel and Calvin being forced to leave (in a big hurry) in 1538. Calvin's complaint that people named their dogs after him ought to disspell some of the more aggressive claims in the essay that Calvin ruled Geneva.

Just the fact that he didn't achieve citizenship until 1559 is significant.



[Edited on 2-14-2005 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------

